# Fussy over



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Hoe drukken jullie dat uit? Mijn WB geeft me ''kieskeurig'' en ''pietluttig'' aan, dus kloppen mijn volgende zinnen?

> She's fussy about food
> Ze is kieskeurig/pietluttig over eten

> I’m not fussy about clothes. I wear what fits well on me
> Ik ben niet kieskeurig/pietluttig over kleding. Ik draag wat goed bij me past.

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## eno2

Benieuwd wat anderen zeggen over pietluttig. Ik vermijd pietluttig. 
Het is  "pietluttig* doen*  over iets".
Maar zelfs dan:  ik denk dat ' ze doet pietluttig over eten'  niet gezegd wordt.  (?)
Ik doe niet pietluttig over kleding' misschien wel (?)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Pietluttig: *als je waarde hecht aan dingen die de meeste mensen onbelangrijk vinden*

Fussy: Showing excessive or anxious concern about detail; Full of unnecessary detail or decoration; Fastidious about one's needs or requirements; hard to please.

Voor me lijken ze veel op elkaar, maar is ''kieskeurig'' hetzelfde zoals ''quisquilloso(a)''?


----------



## eno2

Van Dale gratis
Pietluttig
nauwkeurig op alle kleinigheden lettend
Lexico:
Fussy
Showing excessive or anxious concern about detail.
_*‘Eleanor patted her hair with quick, fussy movements’*_
Dat is hetzelfde.
Maar toch zou ik nooit zeggen  <ze tikte haar haar aan met snelle pietluttige bewegingen> 

Quisquilloso is voor mij: kieskeurig. overgevoelig en lichtgeraakt.  Kan ook met fussy vertaald worden of met oversensitive of met
touchy irritable pernickety choosy  (dus ook wat betreft eten: fussy, pernickety)


------


Om eerlijk te zijn, ik had eigenlijk een ander idee van het gebruik van pietluttig:

'een pietluttig bedrag'  een zeer klein, onbelangrijk bedrag. Maar dat vind ik niet in definities terug.

Voor mij is  <ze tikte haar haar aan met snelle pietluttige bewegingen>  = met KLEINE bewegingen

Maar misschien ben ik totaal verkeerd? Of niet?


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je!


----------



## eno2

Ja, en wat maak je ervan?

Ik hoop op antwoorden van anderen.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> Maar toch zou ik nooit zeggen <ze tikte haar haar aan met snelle pietluttige bewegingen>.


Wat zou je dan zeggen?


----------



## Peterdg

"Pietluttig" en "kieskeurig" zijn nu niet bepaald woorden die tot mijn dagelijkse woordenschat behoren ("fussy" trouwens ook niet).

Over "kieskeurig": de enige mogelijkheid die me enigzins natuurlijk klinkt is: "Wat kleding betreft, ben ik niet echt kieskeurig".

Ik kan mij geen natuurlijk aandoend voorbeeld indenken waar "kieskeurig" (of ook "pietluttig") met een voorzetsel gecombineerd wordt.

In verband met de hond: ik heb "fussy" even opgezocht in de Van dale E-N, en daar geven ze als enkele van de vertalingen: "druk", "overdreven". Ik zou daar zeker niet "pietlutig" gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik kan mij geen natuurlijk aandoend voorbeeld indenken waar "kieskeurig" (of ook "pietluttig") met een voorzetsel gecombineerd wordt.


Inderdaad
Ze is een heel kieskeurige eter   pietluttig  She's a fussy eater.  Ze is een moeilijke eter. = she's a FINICKY  eater
Wellicht ook: ze is een heel delicate eter.  Pietluttig .  

She 's fussy about  food:  Ze is heel kieskeurig met eten/voedsel.  pietluttig
En zelfs: ze doet heel moeilijk over eten.

Ik doe nooit moeilijk over kleren... Pietluttig



Alisson Pereira said:


> Wat zou je dan zeggen?


Het belangrijkste is dat je pietluttig niet kan gebruiken hier.
Fussy kan je hier  vertalen met 'DELICATE'. En nog veel beter met 'METICULEUZE'. Ze tikte haar haren (aan) met meticuleuze bewegingen. . Ze raakte haar haardos aan met meticuleuze bewegingen.  In elk geval niet met 'pietluttige bewegingen'. Dat past niet met de officiële definities van pietluttig. En het klikt zelfs lachwekkend met mijn eigen idee van pietluttig als 'klein, van weinig belang.

Ter info:  Pietlut is een znw en heeft als mogelijke  synoniemen en verwante betekenissen: kommaneuker  muggenzifter   haarklover  - kouwe drukte maker-    Keutelaar krent  krentenweger  bedilal
Heel kleurrijk....

Een paar daarvan zijn van hoog frequent gebruik. Zoals kouwe drukte (maken) en muggenziften. Pietlut en pietluttig niet.... En pietlutten bestaat al helemaal niet als werkwoord.

---------------------------

GT vertaalt 'don't be fussy' met  doe niet kieskeurig


----------



## bamia

Pietluttig is pejoratief, kieskeurig is neutraler. Als je zegt dat iemand pietluttig doet dan vel je een waardeoordeel, je zegt dan eigenlijk dat iemand moeilijk doet over een kleinigheid. Als je iemand kieskeurig noemt kan dat zowel positief als negatief zijn, afhankelijk van de context.


----------



## eno2

Absoluut.

En wat denk je van 'een pietluttig bedrag'?

Is dat een staande uitdrukking die ook in Nederland gebruikt wordt?


----------



## ThomasK

_Kieskeurig *over/i.v.m, *eten_, zou ik zeggen...


----------

